# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Are Cryptocoryne better off kept in an emersed set up?

## bossteck

Wish to find out everyone's view on this

----------


## lorba

Most species can be kept successfully emerse. 

To keep submerse, it depends on the maturity and parameters of your tank as well as the specimen. If you obtain a weak specimen, you have better chance to keep it alive in emerse set up.

----------


## benny

I believe certain species are very difficult to sustain as an emerse cultivation. _Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia_ should be one of them.

Cheers,

----------


## CK Yeo

Depends on species. 

ck

----------


## lorba

> I believe certain species are very difficult to sustain as an emerse cultivation. _Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia_ should be one of them.
> 
> Cheers,


True and not quite true. I had one _C. apongetifolia_ alive for almost 2.5 yrs emerse. It was given by you from your very last time trip to Philippines.  :Grin:

----------


## benny

Goodness!! From that time! I've planted a whole big bunch (about 70 to 100) in my tank but none survived. Didn't try emersed cultivation with that batch though.

Anyway, it's good to hear that they are still alive. Did you do as well with the _Cryptocoryne usteriana_ I passed to you?

Cheers,

----------


## lorba

I tried submerse and none survived too.

i do not have the aponogetifolia now, but I have 1 survival of the usteriana/coronata which is in the office 5ft vivarium. You can't miss it, its the big fellow right in the middle.

I think i read that kirana keeps the aponogetifolia in tank with coral chips mixed with the substrate.

----------


## kirana1

lorba

did you have the picture of c.aponogetifolia in emerse form, i am happy if you can posting the picture 

nico

----------


## lorba

Hi Nico,

I didnt take any picture of it when it was big. its not with me anymore.

----------


## Crypto Russia

From my personal experience almost all species can be kept as submersed as emersed. But if you want them to blossom you should use the preferred conditions. Most of the cryptocoryne prefer to blossom in emersed for but based on my practice as for affinis and usteriana it is easier to get the flower if you use submerse form.

----------

